# :(



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Something is not right. I'm going to drive myself to the clinic now---I've started bleeding. Not a good sign at all. 

Send prayers, leaving now.


----------



## amwitched (Feb 14, 2004)

I sure hope everything is OK!!!!!!!!1


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

oh no. best to you and prayers too.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Prayers for you, Nickie! Let us know how you are....


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

Praying for you, Nickie!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

I'm praying for you!!!


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Please update when you can, I hope all is ok.


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

Prayers from here, too.
Lee


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Prayers being said


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

prayers from Texas


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Prayers sent!


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

prayers sent, fingers crossed...


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Prayers here.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Prayers said here, too.

folks? I can't remember and can't find the thread...anyone know how far along Nickie is?


----------



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hope all is well!!! Sending prayers.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Praying.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

praying here too! Sometimes bleeding is nothing....I did that with dd#3.


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

Good luck, let us know


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm praying for you Nickie *hugs*


----------



## mrswright (Jan 10, 2009)

Praying for you.


----------



## godsgirl (Apr 1, 2007)

I am praying


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Praying.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Best wishes Nickie, thinking of you.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Lifting NickieL up in prayer.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Prayers that Nickie and baby will be okay.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Prayers headed your way from NM, Nickie.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm praying for you and the baby, Nickie.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My prayers go out for you Nickie. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Weasy68 (Jan 20, 2008)

prayers going out


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

Praying here in ALabama.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Praying too. I know how scary this is.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Praying that all is well!


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

Prayers


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

Prayers on their way!


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Just got on and found this. Praying.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

I said one, too ...


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Oh, gosh, prayers for a favorable outcome.

Patty


----------



## CrossCreek Mom (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh my...adding my prayers !!


----------



## midwsthomestead (Nov 8, 2005)

Praying earnestly...do let us know...
~~


----------



## HorseFeatherz (Feb 16, 2008)

Hoping and hoping for the best.


----------



## Wonderland (May 26, 2009)

Praying here, too.:grouphug:


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

It's been an awful long time since her post. Hope everything is ok! This is nerve wracking. Keep praying everyone!!!!


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I think that whatever has happened, she needs rest.


----------



## mayfinn farm (Nov 29, 2007)

Just saw this...saying a prayer here too. Hope all is well and you are already back home with your feet up.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Prayers said!


----------



## papaswife (May 25, 2008)

Prayers sent.
Take care,
Linda In CA


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Just found this, adding my prayers.
Nancy


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

Prayers here too. I sure hope everything's o.k.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

chickenmommy said:


> It's been an awful long time since her post. Hope everything is ok! This is nerve wracking. Keep praying everyone!!!!


If there was a chance of anything they would keep her on bedrest in the hospital, wouldn't they? Even if there wasn't an immediate problem? Just guessing, but that would be a reason she's not been back online yet. 

and...doesn't she live outside the city proper? Might be quite a drive to get to the hospital. 

looking for positive endings, here....


----------



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

Sending prayers.


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

Oh dear...she's not back yet? Still sending positive thoughts.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

There is so much I want to say, but I don't know where to start.
You have been on my mind all day, Nickie. I really hope you've heard good news, I am so hopeful for you.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I just saw this thread. Praying for you Nickie.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Prayers for you both.


----------



## Lairvine (Feb 27, 2005)

I really hope they are ok. That she is just resting and that is why she hasn't posted again. Prayers from NC are coming your way!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I just got here! oh Nickie! I am hoping that everything is just fine with you!
Please know thqt there is a world of folks that are sending their best your way.
I can't wait to here from you!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Hoping for the best for you and your lil one.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Been popping in all day and looking for a good update. Prayers continuing.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Praying, Nickie!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Hoping things are well, thinking of you.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Keeping my fingers crossed that all is okay.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

My prayers too. Hope to hear good news soon.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Still no word?


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

Oh Nickie, I pray that everything is okay and you are able to update soon. 

Hugs and prayers.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Prayers on their way; god bless you, girl, hang on!


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

I just got on here....I'm praying for you too Nickie!!


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

You are in my prayers Nickie.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Prayers for you and baby.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Just saw this now also! Praying for you too Nickie~!!!!!


----------



## Bluebird (Feb 1, 2006)

Prayers said!! God Bless, Nickie.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Prayers continuing.


----------



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

Still sending prayers


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

we are still praying!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Prayers sent for you Nickie


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Praying here too, Nickie.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Let's hope and pray for the best!

Maybe she is in the hospital for observation.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Sure hope so,Ardie.Prayers sent.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Sending a prayer your way Nickie that everything is going to turn out fine.


----------



## HorseFeatherz (Feb 16, 2008)

Still thinking about you and hoping for the best.


----------



## stars01 (Jun 24, 2006)

Thinking of you.



paula


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Does anyone have her phone number and can call her?


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

Praying all is well.


----------



## Gunnie (Apr 28, 2008)

Prayers everything is ok.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

No update yet? Still praying.


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

Oh I wish someone could get ahold of her! I am worried sick. Still praying....HARD!


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Continued prayers from Oregon Nickie, sure hope everything is ok.


----------



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

Just saw this, Praying for you.

Nikki


----------



## Megabeth (Aug 7, 2008)

Another one in Oregon who is hoping for the best.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm still praying, too, Nickie


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

still praying.


----------



## CrossCreek Mom (Aug 21, 2007)

Still praying here too...


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Prayers for you and your baby from Oklahoma.............P.J.


----------



## mrswright (Jan 10, 2009)

Continued prayers for you.

I think she disconnected her internet from home and was posting from work. Hopefully she is resting.


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Just started reading this and read all the way thru .Kept hoping there would be news by the time I reached the end.... Prayers going up for you,Nickie, that all is now well!!!! Hope we hear something soon, but bet she is in hospital.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

No word yet? Continuing to send whatever positive energy I have your way. Come back to us soon.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I just saw this - worried about you, Nickie and praying all is well. Sending you (((hugs))).


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've been praying too. Will continue to do so. Hope all is well and you're resting okay.

Angie


----------



## daretodream (Nov 12, 2007)

prayers.....


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Just checking in..hoping still for good news.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

be well, hugs from n. Idaho


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I hope you're resting and feeling okay. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

I just saw this too - prayers from Iowa. Please check in when you can.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Does anyone have her number? Still praying here that things are ok!


----------



## quietstar (Dec 11, 2002)

Bless you Nickie, and all the kind friends that care so much for your welfare...Glen


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

No news yet? I am praying that your are eating bon bons on bed rest and you and your little one are doing fine.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

Just saw this thread. Hopefully Nickie isn't here because she's getting good care. Thinking of you, N.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Still praying here as well. Please let us know what's happening. We want to be here to celebrate or support, whichever is needed.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Hoping all is well and wishing we had some news.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Prayers and hugs for you Nickie


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I keep checking in on you, Nickie, and hoping that we'll hear from you. Prayers and hugs going your way.


----------



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

Still sending prayers.


----------



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

Still praying!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Prayers of love and strength around you.


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

Still praying here too!


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm checking this thread! My thoughts are close to you & yours.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Still praying here! You know you have the support of everyone here!


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

There are a lot of Countryside arms wrapped around you!

Saying prayers for you and yours.


----------



## MoonshadowMom (Jan 26, 2008)

Praying for you. God Bless you .
Will check for updates...


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Still praying for you, Nickie. I'll keep checking for updates.


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

Oh dear....I'm still thinking about you. Sending positive thoughts.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Still no news? Surely she's just on bed-rest and away from a computer. Praying for that, anyway...


----------



## stars01 (Jun 24, 2006)

Thinking of you.



paula


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Dec 8, 2002)

Praying that all is well.

Tracy


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Still praying here as well....


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

i'm still praying, too ... i'm hoping the reason we haven't heard from her is because she has no internet service at home (and we'll hear from her tomorrow at work.)


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

Oh! This is just nerve racking! Still praying!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

It occurred to me (wearing my rose colored glasses again) that since she we didn't hear from her on Friday, that the Doc may have kept her in hospital in a controlled environment over the weekend. Can't see them keeping someone saturday and then letting them go home on Sunday. 

Or, like mama crow says, Nickie has been going to the library to access the web, so maybe she's on full bedrest and her hubby is being a good caretaker  

That's what I'm hoping, anyway.

Just going to keep up the prayers for her health and safety.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes, lets all keep thinking positive and praying for her and the baby..........I do believe, I do believe.
P.J.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> It occurred to me (wearing my rose colored glasses again) that since she we didn't hear from her on Friday, that the Doc may have kept her in hospital in a controlled environment over the weekend. Can't see them keeping someone saturday and then letting them go home on Sunday.
> 
> Or, like mama crow says, Nickie has been going to the library to access the web, so maybe she's on full bedrest and her hubby is being a good caretaker
> 
> ...


I was thinking of the same ting!

Maybe she is ,like my neighbor, on bedrest.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Praying for you, Nickie.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I am praying that it is bedrest!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I hope to hear soon.


This is another prime example of why we need an HT buddy list!
Several folks here have my number and vice versa and I have trained DH in the importance of telling you all and have taught him how to post and respond ))
So ya'll won't worry if I just disappear.
So, if you have someone on here of whom you are particularily fond... trade info.
We do worry, you know.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

Prayers from Florida.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I noticed her area is Porter Township in Indiana. Does anyone live near there who may be able to track her down.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

You and yours are in my prayers Nicki.
You are not alone.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Still hoping all is okay and waiting for an update.


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

I was thinking about her a lot this weekend. I sure hope she's just on bedrest and nothing more serious.


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Just now getting caught up with everything since wife been hurt. 


Nickie will be praying for you an your baby. Will put you all on our prayer list.. 

Love You Dear Child..


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Prayers still going up from here.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Thinking of you and praying for continued wellbeing.


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

Don't know how I missed this thread so long but I will add my prayers for you, baby and hubby that all is well. God bless you all.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Praying for you here.


----------



## huzzyjr (Apr 21, 2005)

Prayer's from here.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

It's the "not knowing" that is driving us crazy ... argh ... yes, we need a buddy system like what is set up over on my private parenting forum.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm sorry but if it's taking this long to reply
then the news isn't good and she may not
be ready to talk about it. 
But my prayers go out to her and her family
either way


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm pretty sure one of the previous posts was correct in that Nickie doesn't have the internet at home anymore. 

Still praying. I've been thinking about this quite a bit lately.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Praying God holds you up in this situation .....


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

You are still in my prayers Nickie.


----------



## teresab (May 25, 2005)

Keeping you in my prayers Nickie.


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

Prayers are going up here as well.....


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm hoping no news is good news! 
If she's on bed rest, she isn't liable to be trucking down to the library to use the Internet. 
Let's hope for the best!


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

Nickie,

Praying you are OK.

Beth


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

Either way, she'll need our prayers...so continue, please.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

willow_girl said:


> I'm hoping no news is good news!
> If she's on bed rest, she isn't liable to be trucking down to the library to use the Internet.
> Let's hope for the best!


I'd imagine so, too.

How far along is she?


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I'm on the work computer now, which I post from when surgery is dead (like tonight). The library is a bit of a drive but if I'm desparate for a fix I can go there.

Besides, its not so much a bummer but an opportunity 

I've lived 7 years without tv, I don't think I'll miss internet at home all that much

This is a copy of one of the posts she made about turning off the internet. Seems she might work in a hospital. Since she lives in Porter Township in Indiana then perhaps someone there close could get a message to her through the hospital. It would be worth a try.


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Of what I searched she done a pea on the stick on 06/24/09 an it was a + but not sure how far long she is.. Still searching all her post.. 

Still praying for her an babe too.


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

I was thinking she was about 8 weeks. 

She also complained of back pain. I think that was the day before she started this post which is worrisome.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

We have some good sleuths on here 
Just checking in, Nickie. The important thing is to get good care, and to take good care of yourself.


----------



## Chris in PA (May 13, 2002)

NIckie, I have been praying but not posting until now.... I pray you are safe, that things are going well for you and you will "return" to us soon. I pray that the rest of us also have God's peace in not knowing what is going on.

God's peace to all...


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello all. I cannot believe that there were so many folks so worried. The news isn't good. I lost the baby, there was nothing that could of been done as it was an etopic pregnancy. Very dissapointing...will try again. I guess I just should not of gotten so excited. This will be my second miscarrage. Perhaps all this is just not to be.

We still have internet at home, it gets turned off at the end of this month (apparently we pay a months advance or something). I just have not wanted to get on the computer at all, I haven't wanted to do much of anything really.

Anyway thanks for the well wishes and prayer, they mean a lot.


----------



## slynn (Aug 24, 2002)

I'm so sorry. I don't post here much, but it is evident that there are a LOT of people here who care for you a great deal. 
I'm praying for you.


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

Sorry Nickie.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

((hug))

What did they do for the ectopic pregnancy? I had to have my entire tube removed.

Do not give up hope ... six miscarriages, and one tubal pregnancy ... and I have a miracle three-year-old baby girl against all odds (only one tube, and only one ovary ... on opposite sides of each other!!)

Do not give up hope ... and keep rested ... and thank you for letting us know.

((hug))


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

(((((((((((Nickie)))))))))

I've been there.... several times...
Now I have 6 kids in this house!

don't give up!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I'm sorry this one didn't work out Nickie, but please don't give up, you are still young


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

So sorry. I've been there and it's hard and there are no words to help. Hang in there.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

My first two pregnancies were miscarriages. It really hurt and I really thought maybe we couldn't have children but we now have three beautiful children, so certainly don't give up hope!

Did you loose your tube or did they treat it with medicine? Make sure you go to all of your appointments to make sure your numbers go down if they went with medicine. 

{{hugs}}


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

well i have been following this post and i am sorry about your loss but dont give up hope just give yourself some time to recoup and grieve, take care


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Like everyone else has said - "Don't give up!!!" We're all still praying for you.  When it's time - you'll have that baby.


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry Nickie.....
Never give up hope


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry! I've been there too, and still have my two little men, who are growing far to fast. Don't give up. I'll keep praying that God will bless you with a little one.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Nickie I am sorry! But, you needed the prayers even if the baby is now safe in heaven!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Nickie. Prayers are continued for you & your husband....


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

Continued prayers to you and yours... don't give up hope!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Nickie our hearts are with you.
Nancy


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Nickie  I'm sorry for your loss. :grouphug:

As to trying again...my folks tried for quite a few years. (my mothers body often rejected the fetus for some reason) BUT eventually I came along! Daddy always said I was worth the wait.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss Nickie. Our continued prayers are with you and your husband.


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

Prayers here for you and your husband. Like the others have said, don't give up hope. 

Lee


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Nickie,
I'm so sorry. I'll continue to remember you in prayer.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I'm so sorry Nickie! Please don't give up!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry. Prayers & good thoughts.

Patty


----------



## triplejmom (Sep 8, 2006)

So Sorry for your loss..((HUGS)) I was told in my teens I would never have children(long story) and here I am the mother of three. Take some time, feel better and than good luck..*WINK*


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss . Jesus is holding your baby close now *hugs*


----------



## mrswright (Jan 10, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I too had a miscarriage and a stillborn and then went on to carry two babies to term. I remember the Dr. saying the good news is you can get pregnant.

Take care of yourself, rest and hugs to you.


----------



## midwsthomestead (Nov 8, 2005)

Hugs and prayers for you and yours...

Nothing wrong with being so excited, tis how it should be...hope springs eternal...

~~


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Kathy in MD (May 30, 2002)

Nickie, I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm sorry Nicky. Don't look at it as a no from God, just a not right now.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm sorry Nickie


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

Nickie,

I have just one ovary and tube and managed to have 2 perfect (most of the time  ) children.

Ectopic pregnancies can be dangerous. I'm glad you are OK.


----------



## CrossCreek Mom (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Nickie, continued prayers for you. We'll be here when you are ready. {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

Oh Nicki, I am so sorry! Please take care of yourself... and don't give up!! I had three miscarriages before I had my last dd and while it was emotionally exhausting, it was so worth it!!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Nickie, I'm so sorry for the loss of your baby. Only you can decide if you want to try again, but from experience, take the time to grieve. Your family here is ready when you want to talk. Get some rest.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about the baby, Nickie! I've been praying for you. Just rest and recover and when it feels right you can try again. Not that you won't always think of the baby you lost. Hugs to you....


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Nickie I'm so sorry to hear the bad news. Will let me wife know what happen when she decides to get up from bed.. We will keep praying for you all and sending you a big hug.. 

God Bless You My Child...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Nickie, I am so sorry.


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry. Take care of yourself. (((((hugs)))))


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

so sorry Nickie.


----------



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry.. hugs and prayers to you and your husband!


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

I had several miscarriages before we started having children. Now we have five! After our five miracles, I had two more miscarriages and it hurt every single time. (((NIckie)))) I am so sorry.


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry.Prayers and hugs.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Aw, Nickie. I'm so sorry. Don't look at it as God saying "no". Look at it as Him saying "Not right now." 

My parents had my brother and began trying for another. They tried for years and years and eventually gave up. You can guess the rest- then I came along. My brother and I are ten years and two months apart. He likes to tell me I was a mistake- I tell him, nah- I was just worth waiting for!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Nickie, my heart goes out to you. I had two miscarriages before I had my two kids and was devastated each time. Allow yourself some time to grieve, but don't give up! Big hugs for you!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss...hugs to you


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I haven't felt like doing much. I am trying not to worry my husband so I got out of bed today....didn't do anythig though, just got up and sat outside. So many garden veggies that need picking and proccessing, but I just don't feel up to it. I guess they will just go to waste.


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

Just getting out of bed and onto the porch is a good thing. Dealing with loss takes time and a different amount of time for each person. 

Hugs and prayers to you.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

My first pregnancy ended in a miscarriage and it's a tough time emotionally. You have the normal grief process to go through, plus all that hormonal joy. Please take time for yourself and allow yourself to grieve.


----------



## mama2littleman (Nov 8, 2004)

(((Nickie)))) I'm so sorry for your loss.

Nikki


----------



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I will keep you and your husband in my prayers.


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Nickie, I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Aww, that's sad. I'm sorry you lost your baby Nickie. It's normal for you to feel so depressed and unmotivated right now, you need to give your body a chance to recuperate and get your energy up again. Don't give up on having babies, that's just the depression talking right now, you'll feel better about trying again later. I'm very happy that YOU are okay and back home again. Get plenty of rest and treat yourself.

.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Nickie, I'm so sorry for your loss. And if it's any comfort to you at all - I had several miscarriages before I had my 2 daughters.


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

Nickie,
Know that somebody in PA has been praying for you since your first post. I am so sorry for your loss. I know where you are at and it just takes time. 
Sarah


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Nickie. /HUGS

I've had 4 miscarriages, yet been blessed with 3 wonderful daughters.

People are often shocked at the age gaps between the girls (20, 14 and 3), but that was God's plan, not mine.

I hope you find some peace and solace in these coming days and months. In time I learned to accept that those babies were not meant to be held by me in this world and I have peace knowing that my babies are cradled in Heaven by my grandmothers. 

Perhaps sitting in your garden will help you... pulling a weed or two is awfully therapeutic!

In the meantime, take care of yourself and know that there are a lot of people here who care very much. Now is the time to seek out friends and loved ones, because they do want to help in anyway they can.


----------



## BamaNana (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm so, so sorry...


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

You are going to be an awesome mother...so when you feel just a bit better, pick a few things in the garden and dehydrate them. Put them in jars for next winter....when you will probably be having morning sickness again and not feeling much like cooking. 

Try not to let this garden go to waste as that would deepen the depression. I'm sorry you are having to go through this...wish I lived closer and could help you harvest all the food you so lovingly planted. I would bring you a pitcher of ice tea and keep you company on the porch, while we shelled the peas and philosophized about life. Hugs and prayers from Florida.


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

So sorry to hear the bad news. Prayers for healing & hope.


----------



## stars01 (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I just want to let you know I'm thinking of you.


paula


----------



## LWMSAVON (Oct 8, 2002)

{{hugs}}

I'm so sorry.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Nickie - my prayers are with you as you as you deal with your loss.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Nicki, 

I hope you find this encouraging.....I had three miscarriages before having three beautiful children. Give yourself time and when you and your husband are ready you'll start thinking about becoming pregnant again.

Janet


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Nickie, seems there are a lot of us that have gone through the same thing and yet had children successfully afterwords. My Mother told me the miscarriages I had were because God thought those children needed to be with him because there may have been something wrong that required more care than I could give. You have to get back into your life and give it a go again! Sitting and feeling sorry about it is good for a couple days, but if you stay there too long it just gets harder and harder to get out of it. You have a lot of friends here that care a lot about you and love you and want to see you happy again. Everyone is still saying prayers for you and yours and you'll see, you will be able to go back to the cheerful Nickie you were before this happened. Now go eat some cookies, share with the dogs cause you know they're worried about you, too, and take care of you.


----------



## Wonderland (May 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I'll keep praying you for and your family. 

Don't give up hope! Miracles do happen.


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

NickieL just want to say that me n my wife is praying for you dear child. We've never went through anything like. At the moment we're ttc but no luck yet. NickieL don't give up just take it easy an later ttc again but don't hurry it give your body time to heal long with your heart

God Bless You My Child..

We're Praying For You To Our Lord..


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh, Nickie, I am so very sorry. I know how excited you were. I just read Melissa's thread about Kadia's miscarriage, and now your ectopic pregnancy, and I am in tears for both of you. Please know how much we all care about you and grieve with you. Give yourself the time to mourn for what could have been, and allow us to lift you up in prayer and love.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

You and your husband have my condolences.


----------



## daretodream (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm very sorry.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

(((Nickie))) So sorry


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

((((Nickie)))) finally logged in today to check in on you all. So sorry for your loss. Take time for you, and cling to God. He knows your pain. Praying for you and your DH.

Jessie


----------

